# Another weather sealed decent performer from Samyang/Walimex/Rokinon for RF- (and Nikon Z-)Mount: the MF 14mm f2.8



## JoFT (Apr 25, 2019)

My Verdict: a Highly recommended lens.

After first slight disappointment: Knowing the lens since a couple of years this copy is confirming the good things I know about this lens - but I have to give the quality assurance department in Samyang the task to check the lenses they give out a bit better. This copy needs at least a readjustment.. And in terms of useability (nice buttery manual focusing) and weather sealing it is really step up against the original version..

On the other side: it is a very special lens - this is the nature of ultra wide angle lenses. It has some flaws but there are excellent workarounds.... finally what you get from the lens is surprisingly good...

For whom is this lens for?

It is made for owners of the R-Mount cameras - but the EF version shows similar results.
Everybody who likes a lightweight high performance lens.
When to take the RF Mount version instead of the EF mount? This is a very good question. For my taste: if you have decided to got with the R-Mount and/or you do discontinue with EF Mount: go for it. It is lighter and easier to handle.
It is more a lens for enthusiasts, for people who like to shoot manual focus.
But manual focus is so much fun to use on the Canon mirrorless cameras....
But the lens has a bit of weaknesses too:

It is not native RF: I guess a lens designed for the 54mm bajonett diameter and the short flange distance can be even smaller and lighter
I miss an EXIF chip - this would be even better
Not a real weakness but a wish to the designers @ Samyang: instead of a color mark please but something you can feel that you can mount the lens on the body without looking at it....
But if I look at the lens at a glance: I give the lens a highly recommended!!!

If you want to get more informations please read my complete blog entry









The new Samyang lenses for Canon´s R-mount: the MF 14mm f2.8


Lens Review of the new Samyang MF14mmf2.8 for EOS-R



delightphoto.zenfolio.com


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2019)

By coincidence, lenrentals https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2019/04/just-mtf-charts-rokinon-samyang-lenses/ reported last night the MTFs and sample variation of Rokinon lenses - they have the most variable quality of all; the good can be very good and the bad are awful.
The Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is far, far sharper at f/1.8 than the Rokinon is at f/2.8 as is the Canon 14mm f/2.8 II at f/2.8. https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2019/04/just-mtf-charts-sigma-prime-lenses/ https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2019/03/just-mtf-charts-canon-prime-lenses/
But, the Rokinon is much, much cheaper.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> By coincidence, lenrentals https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2019/04/just-mtf-charts-rokinon-samyang-lenses/ reported last night the MTFs and sample variation of Rokinon lenses - they have the most variable quality of all; the good can be very good and the bad are awful.
> The Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is far, far sharper at f/1.8 than the Rokinon is at f/2.8 as is the Canon 14mm f/2.8 II at f/2.8. https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2019/04/just-mtf-charts-sigma-prime-lenses/ https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2019/03/just-mtf-charts-canon-prime-lenses/
> But, the Rokinon is much, much cheaper.


I got one of the very awful a few years ago. I've never seen a poorer lens, no matter the brand or price. When someone lucks out and gets a good one and proclaims how wonderful they are, I know how bad they can be as well.


----------

